# How to remove a dent - PDR How-To Video



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to remove a dent - PDR How-To Video*

*Paintless Dent Removal Tools*







*How do they do that?*
Have you ever wanted to see how PDR Technicians remove a dent without having to repaint the car?

Watch a dent removed before you very eyes! In this video we has a local expert PDR Technician remove a dent out of the fender of a 2006 Mustang at one of our recent show car makeover projects.

The dent removal process starts at the *6:20 Time Mark*...

Yancy, our _*expert video camera man*_ completely captures the dent being removed by Jay as he works his magic.

*Live Recording - Paintless Dent Removal!*​





Here's the end results from that night and this was the dented fender...










*Tim's 1957 Chevy*

Also just to note, in the introduction Tim talked about possibly having his 1957 Chevy here at Autogeek and since the above video Tim and his 1957 Chevy has been here...

*1957 Chevy Extreme Makeover - Pictures & Videos*










*1965 Mustang Fastback GT*
And I also mentioned we might be having "Jon" back with his 1965 Mustang Fastback here for some show car sanding and buffing and that's coming up...

*This wetsanding project will be a "Live Broadcast"*

*Sign-up: 1965 Mustang GT Dampsand for a show car finish*










:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice video, I will be priming my pads like that in the future, and cleaning them each time! Thanks for posting


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

A well presented video very informative a good example of how to teach others, some simple tips towards an outstanding result.

Many Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Vid as Ever, Yancy works that camera superbly as ever.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheers for sharing.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Mike does great jobs .


----------

